# An audience with Adele



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello.... its me...... 

The Adele lover,
Did you see what I did there?

What a fantastic show, every song and note on point! Still has it in spades and what an entertainer she is!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Hello.... its me......

The Adele lover,
Did you see what I did there?

What a fantastic show, every song and note on point! Still has it in spades and what an entertainer she is!
		
Click to expand...

She is outstanding live


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2021)

Bit of luck if everyone keeps buying her records she'll be able to buy the sort of house she thinks she should be able to in London the poor thing


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2021)

Brilliant - I was spellbound.

What the hell Emma Thompson though! Trying to show hubbie how to dance (or not)!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2021)

Emma Watson was defo on the wine with that dancing 

What a crowd aswell.. who's who of celebs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She is outstanding live
		
Click to expand...

Much as I like her & live music, can't say that's one on my bucket list.

Was Emma Thompson dancing or doing a boxercise class?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2021)

Haven’t pulled the trigger on the new album yet. Most of the tracks sound Like they’re 45’s being sung at 33.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Much as like her & live music, can't say that's one on my bucket list.

*Was Emma Thompson dancing or doing a boxercise class?*

Click to expand...

Looked like a case of being outshone so "look at me, look at me"...embarrassing!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Much as like her & live music, can't say that's one on my bucket list.

Was Emma Thompson dancing or doing a boxercise class?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about Emma Thompson dancing, but everyone was there! From Gareth Southgate to Stormzy!! Even Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber was there singing along to "Someone like you"!
Loved the questions part too.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 21, 2021)

Adele….born in Tottenham, raised in Croydon.
Nuff said 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Not sure about Emma Thompson dancing, but everyone was there! From Gareth Southgate to Stormzy!! Even Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber was there singing along to "Someone like you"!
*Loved the questions part too.*

Click to expand...

The best part was the non-celebrity in those bits (those who've watched it will know, those who haven't hopefully haven't had it spoilt).


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 21, 2021)

Cant stand her.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The best part was the non-celebrity in those bits (those who've watched it will know, those who haven't hopefully haven't had it spoilt).
		
Click to expand...

That must have been the earlier part as I didn't start watching til 8 o'clock. I'd forgotten it was on - how very dare I! 😁


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 21, 2021)

Got to love Adele, incredible voice.
Alan Carr … legend 
She crosses age boundaries and music genres …. Sign of talent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2021)

Love Adele - though her misery is starting to become a little tedious.  But I can’t stand the ‘An Audience with…’ format.  The privileged being privileged…only hope the mob in the stalls were contributing a packet to charity for their privileged seat.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cant stand her.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree, I find her "alwight my love" shtick quite irritating. She can sing though. Songs are mostly very bland.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

Holy Moly.
Tickets for her show next July in Hyde Park 
https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-T...9xAVZ8wEQwPmX6OhFOkdqQU1FiAH9FCBoCTiMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Holy Moly.
Tickets for her show next July in Hyde Park
https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Alternative-and-Indie/Adele-Tickets?AffiliateID=49&adposition=&PCID=PSGBGOOCONADELED5E03726EE&AdID=556028035130&MetroRegionID=&psc=,&ps=,&ps_p=0&ps_c=15069199189&ps_ag=130386848553&ps_tg=kwd-296311255365&ps_ad=556028035130&ps_adp=,&ps_fi=,&ps_li=,&ps_lp=1007079&ps_n=g&ps_d=c&gclid=CjwKCAiAnO2MBhApEiwA8q0HYWNE2E6uNDvw053RQK_aiC9xAVZ8wEQwPmX6OhFOkdqQU1FiAH9FCBoCTiMQAvD_BwE

Click to expand...

We got ours at £110 each but there are a lot of VIP type tickets which go up to £500


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We got ours at £110 each but there are a lot of VIP type tickets which go up to £500
		
Click to expand...

According to that site, general admission starts at £474
https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Alternative-and-Indie/Adele-Tickets/E-8324051


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			According to that site, general admission starts at £474
https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Alternative-and-Indie/Adele-Tickets/E-8324051

Click to expand...

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...s/live-adele-2022-ticket-updates-21991978.amp

Viagogo is a resale ticket site and will have inflated prices 

General admission when tickets opened up via ticketmaster etc were at £90


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cant stand her.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. Find her voice very painful (*to my ear*) but she has certainly made the most of her average (in my opinion) talent. Think she peaked with the debut album. Definitely wouldn't want to see her live


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dull as dishwater, depressing and samey.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Holy Moly.
Tickets for her show next July in Hyde Park
https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Alternative-and-Indie/Adele-Tickets?AffiliateID=49&adposition=&PCID=PSGBGOOCONADELED5E03726EE&AdID=556028035130&MetroRegionID=&psc=,&ps=,&ps_p=0&ps_c=15069199189&ps_ag=130386848553&ps_tg=kwd-296311255365&ps_ad=556028035130&ps_adp=,&ps_fi=,&ps_li=,&ps_lp=1007079&ps_n=g&ps_d=c&gclid=CjwKCAiAnO2MBhApEiwA8q0HYWNE2E6uNDvw053RQK_aiC9xAVZ8wEQwPmX6OhFOkdqQU1FiAH9FCBoCTiMQAvD_BwE

Click to expand...

As my dad used to say”A fool and his money are soon parted”


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Haven’t pulled the trigger on the new album yet. Most of the tracks sound Like they’re 45’s being sung at 33.
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly Adele has said the tracks should be listened to in the correct order as on the album, no shuffling allowed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As my dad used to say”A fool and his money are soon parted”
		
Click to expand...

That’s the good thing about music - it’s all about each persons personal taste and what they enjoy listening too. There is no “bad music” it’s just different from what someone likes 

Technically speaking Adele’s voice is superb , it’s the same with Ed Sheeran who gets a lot of flak but some just won’t like the music they produce 

It’s like rap - I think it’s awful to listen to but for some it will be superb 

There will be people that dont like groups like Queen , The Who , Pink Floyd etc 

One of my favourite artists is Mike Oldfield but some will think he is horrific 

But someone isn’t a fool for spending money on a ticket to watch or listen to what they like - it’s their choice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Seemingly Adele has said the tracks should be listened to in the correct order as on the album, no shuffling allowed 

Click to expand...

Spotify have changed their policy at her demand so that the default for any album (not just hers - ALL albums) is no longer ‘shuffle’.  The power of the top artiste - more power to her elbow.  See also Taylor Swift re-recording her first six albums so that she gets the revenue rather some investment fund.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

If I ever needs tickets in future, I certainly won't be using Viagogo


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s the good thing about music - it’s all about each persons personal taste and what they enjoy listening too. There is no “bad music” it’s just different from what someone likes

Technically speaking Adele’s voice is superb , it’s the same with Ed Sheeran who gets a lot of flak but some just won’t like the music they produce

It’s like rap - I think it’s awful to listen to but for some it will be superb

There will be people that dont like groups like Queen , The Who , Pink Floyd etc

One of my favourite artists is Mike Oldfield but some will think he is horrific

But someone isn’t a fool for spending money on a ticket to watch or listen to what they like - it’s their choice.
		
Click to expand...

I get the choice arguement, no problem with tha. I am responding to the costs listed do tickets to see her. Some think she’s good, but she ain’t that good especially for those prices.
To me, she’s no better than c rap music.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I get the choice arguement, no problem with tha. I am responding to the costs listed do tickets to see her. Some think she’s good, but *she ain’t that good especially for those prices*.
To me, she’s no better than c rap music.
		
Click to expand...

Then it's time to come into the 21st century regarding ticket prices. 

Adele is a top artist (whether you agree with that or not, the music sales and ticket demand proves otherwise) and the prices being charged are what all the top artists charge.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But someone isn’t a fool for spending money on a ticket to watch or listen to what they like - it’s their choice.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right Phil.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then it's time to come into the 21st century regarding ticket prices. 

Adele is a top artist (whether you agree with that or not, the music sales and ticket demand proves otherwise) and the prices being charged are what all the top artists charge.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the fact that this is simply what top acts charge. I guess my issue is with the slightly contradictory attitudes that some acts show. To the press, it is all for the fans, the fans mean everything, loyal fans are my world but outside of that it is charge ticket prices that few can afford, take little stand against the touts as all that matter is that the tickets sell, charge £30 plus for a tour shirt, offer increased access and better viewing to the wealthy and famous etc. 

Again, not aimed at Adele, pretty much every top act does it


----------



## Neilds (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I agree with the fact that this is simply what top acts charge. I guess my issue is with the slightly contradictory attitudes that some acts show. To the press, it is all for the fans, the fans mean everything, loyal fans are my world but outside of that it is charge ticket prices that few can afford, take little stand against the touts as all that matter is that the tickets sell, charge £30 plus for a tour shirt, offer increased access and better viewing to the wealthy and famous etc.

Again, not aimed at Adele, pretty much every top act does it
		
Click to expand...

And then they come on fundraisers like Children in Need/Comic Relief and tell us to part with more money!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And then they come on fundraisers like Children in Need/Comic Relief and tell us to part with more money!
		
Click to expand...

These artists do also contribute as well - both their time and also money


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And then they come on fundraisers like Children in Need/Comic Relief and tell us to part with more money!
		
Click to expand...

Just a few examples of those who give their own time & money.

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/jon-bon-jovi

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/elton-john

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/coldplay

Is it really an issue if they encourage us to give a bit to help those not as fortunate?


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just a few examples of those who give their own time & money.

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/jon-bon-jovi

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/elton-john

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/coldplay

Is it really an issue if they encourage us to give a bit to help those not as fortunate?
		
Click to expand...

I never look further than Dave Grohl when looking at those who give to their fans. Always seeming to be doing something just randomly nice for fans, normally plays some small gigs under a pseudonym before a big concert, went back to selling tickets to fans at a physical ticket office to stop touting etc Just generally seems like the nicest bloke who really cares about fans


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I never look further than Dave Grohl when looking at those who give to their fans. Always seeming to be doing something just randomly nice for fans, normally plays some small gigs under a pseudonym before a big concert, went back to selling tickets to fans at a physical ticket office to stop touting etc Just generally seems like the nicest bloke who really cares about fans
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - but went to get Foos tickets when the got released a while ago and they were £140


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Absolutely right Phil.
		
Click to expand...


Much like the £8 hamburger at football. Yes its overpriced but if people are willing to stump up the money you cannot say its "too much" These things are priced to what the market can stand, If they were left with unsold Hamburgers/seats the pricing structure would be changed.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Absolutely - but went to get Foos tickets when the got released a while ago and they were £140
		
Click to expand...

That is steep. Where was that. Did not pay anywhere near that the 2 times I saw them at Milton Keynes.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is steep. Where was that. Did not pay anywhere near that the 2 times I saw them at Milton Keynes.
		
Click to expand...

That was for the London Stadium in June/July time. Saw them there a couple of years ago and it wasn’t that expensive then either….is now though!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

There's a big difference between giving money and raising money.

I know a lot of them give their time free of charge to raise money and that's brilliant but most of the time the money still comes from Joe public.

Football fans will probably remember that Sir Alex Ferguson had a life saving brain operation in 2018.

As a thank you to the NHS who saved his life, multi-millionaire Ferguson.....held a fundraiser.
He invited 230 of his rich and famous friends and raised a total of £0.4m
That's a bit over £1,700 each.
I'll bet the Salford Royal staff were ''taken aback''.

I think if the public saw some of these obscenely rich people digging into their own pockets to help charities, they would get a lot more respect, not to mention publicity. And I'm sure some do.

Disclaimer 
1. I know many of them give money, it's just strange we never hear about.
2. I know some don't want the publicity.

Can you imagine the Manchester Footballers Medical Centre
Or the London Footballers Homeless Shelters
Or the pop stars fund for musical instruments/music schools.
Or the European Tour Players golf scholarship for kids.

These rich people could make a massive difference in the world, especially if they combined their wealth instead of flying off to space.
Even paying their fare share of tax would be a start.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

She’s the female solo artist equivalent of Coldplay.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I think if the public saw some of these obscenely rich people digging into their own pockets to help charities, they would get a lot more respect, not to mention publicity. *And I'm sure some do.*

Click to expand...

A prime example.

_*Lewis Hamilton has made a personal pledge of £20m as F1's seven-time world champion launches a new charitable foundation to support underrepresented groups in the UK.* _

_https://www.skysports.com/f1/news/2...itable-foundation-with-personal-pledge-of-20m_


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			She’s the female solo artist equivalent of Coldplay.
		
Click to expand...

About the most damning comment you can make about any artist, well played sir.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A prime example.

_*Lewis Hamilton has made a personal pledge of £20m as F1's seven-time world champion launches a new charitable foundation to support underrepresented groups in the UK.* _

_https://www.skysports.com/f1/news/2...itable-foundation-with-personal-pledge-of-20m_

Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles/4c2db268-c9c4-43ba-a41c-284b8f0f1dd4

https://moneyinc.com/most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/

https://syndication.bleacherreport....etes-who-are-ridiculously-charitable.amp.html

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46470591.amp

There are thousands of sports , music , film stars etc who have donated money , time , set up foundations and got their hands dirty with charity work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			She’s the female solo artist equivalent of Coldplay.
		
Click to expand...

The same point applies to them 

Another group who outstanding live in the 6 times I have seen them - brilliant shows


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			She’s the female solo artist equivalent of Coldplay.
		
Click to expand...

Coldplay had two excellent albums before they started churning out insipid rubbish.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s the good thing about music - it’s all about each persons personal taste and what they enjoy listening too. There is no “bad music” it’s just different from what someone likes

Technically speaking Adele’s voice is superb , it’s the same with Ed Sheeran who gets a lot of flak but some just won’t like the music they produce

It’s like rap - I think it’s awful to listen to but for some it will be superb

There will be people that dont like groups like Queen , The Who , Pink Floyd etc

One of my favourite artists is Mike Oldfield but some will think he is horrific

*But someone isn’t a fool for spending money on a ticket to watch or listen to what they like - it’s their choice.*

Click to expand...

Think he was talking about the price of tickets 👍🏻


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles/4c2db268-c9c4-43ba-a41c-284b8f0f1dd4

https://moneyinc.com/most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/

https://syndication.bleacherreport....etes-who-are-ridiculously-charitable.amp.html

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46470591.amp

There are thousands of sports , music , film stars etc who have donated money , time , set up foundations and got their hands dirty with charity work
		
Click to expand...

I know, I never said they didn't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I know, I never said they didn't
		
Click to expand...

So what was the message you were trying to convey across with this post 🤷‍♂️



bobmac said:



			I know, I never said they didn't
		
Click to expand...

So what was the message you were trying to convey across with this post 🤷‍♂️

Have I missed something?


bobmac said:



			There's a big difference between giving money and raising money.

I know a lot of them give their time free of charge to raise money and that's brilliant but most of the time the money still comes from Joe public.

Football fans will probably remember that Sir Alex Ferguson had a life saving brain operation in 2018.

As a thank you to the NHS who saved his life, multi-millionaire Ferguson.....held a fundraiser.
He invited 230 of his rich and famous friends and raised a total of £0.4m
That's a bit over £1,700 each.
I'll bet the Salford Royal staff were ''taken aback''.

I think if the public saw some of these obscenely rich people digging into their own pockets to help charities, they would get a lot more respect, not to mention publicity. And I'm sure some do.

Disclaimer
1. I know many of them give money, it's just strange we never hear about.
2. I know some don't want the publicity.

Can you imagine the Manchester Footballers Medical Centre
Or the London Footballers Homeless Shelters
Or the pop stars fund for musical instruments/music schools.
Or the European Tour Players golf scholarship for kids.

These rich people could make a massive difference in the world, especially if they combined their wealth instead of flying off to space.
Even paying their fare share of tax would be a start.
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed something?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Much like the £8 hamburger at football. Yes its overpriced but if people are willing to stump up the money you cannot say its "too much" These things are priced to what the market can stand, If they were left with unsold Hamburgers/seats the pricing structure would be changed.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with the comment I've got a lot more sympathy for the artistes in this than the burger van.

One of the "joys" of the internet is the amount of free music people can help themselves to (see how much artistes get paid by Spotify etc), which mean concerts have been turned on their head; what was once a break even or loss leader to promote an album, the sales of which provided the band with income, has become the income as the internet means no one has to buy LP's or CD's anymore but can download their music for buttons.

As regards the cost of the higher end tickets, I'd say that's much akin to air travel; those that turn left when they get on pay a price far in excess of the improvements they receive over those in cattle class, but they are happy to do so for the benefits and those in cattle class are subsidised by those at the pointy end.  Does anyone slag the airlines off over this?  Yet the artistes applying the same business model get slaughtered.

For the record, I'm very much looking forward to business class at Anfield next year for The Eagles.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what was the message you were trying to convey across with this post 🤷‍♂️



So what was the message you were trying to convey across with this post 🤷‍♂️

Have I missed something?

Have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

Stereo Phil, very good.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whilst I agree with the comment I've got a lot more sympathy for the artistes in this than the burger van.

One of the "joys" of the internet is the amount of free music people can help themselves to (see how much artistes get paid by Spotify etc), which mean concerts have been turned on their head; what was once a break even or loss leader to promote an album, the sales of which provided the band with income, has become the income as the internet means no one has to buy LP's or CD's anymore but can download their music for buttons.

As regards the cost of the higher end tickets, I'd say that's much akin to air travel; those that turn left when they get on pay a price far in excess of the improvements they receive over those in cattle class, but they are happy to do so for the benefits and those in cattle class are subsidised by those at the pointy end.  Does anyone slag the airlines off over this?  Yet the artistes applying the same business model get slaughtered.

For the record, I'm very much looking forward to business class at Anfield next year for The Eagles. 

Click to expand...

I think this is a fair point that is overlooked actually. Album sales are not all what they were, with people using Spotify and artists probably earning close to bugger all from that, so they've had to bump up the live ticket prices a bit. The cost of modern day convenience I guess.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think this is a fair point that is overlooked actually. Album sales are not all what they were, with people using Spotify and *artists probably earning close to bugger all from that*, so they've had to bump up the live ticket prices a bit. The cost of modern day convenience I guess.
		
Click to expand...

https://dittomusic.com/en/blog/how-much-do-music-streaming-services-pay-musicians/

Per *1,000* streams;

Spotify $4.37
Apple $7.35
Amazon $4.02
Napster $19.00
Google $6.76
YouTube $0.69

Absolutely criminal.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://dittomusic.com/en/blog/how-much-do-music-streaming-services-pay-musicians/

Per *1,000* streams;

Spotify $4.37
Apple $7.35
Amazon $4.02
Napster $19.00
Google $6.76
YouTube $0.69

Absolutely criminal.
		
Click to expand...


I do agree but there are some longer term benefits in that there are songs that I would neer purchase but stream as part of a party list or songs that stream as part of random playlists etc. I do agree that the the streaming payings are awul but for the bigger bands, I think that the money earned from their back catalogue and the revenue that could be earned on their tracks going forward can prove some compensation. it still shafts the smaller acts though but, then again, does it give them a wider audience. 

Agree still that the rates are criminal but I can see some other sides to the argument.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://dittomusic.com/en/blog/how-much-do-music-streaming-services-pay-musicians/

Per *1,000* streams;

Spotify $4.37
Apple $7.35
Amazon $4.02
Napster $19.00
Google $6.76
YouTube $0.69

Absolutely criminal.
		
Click to expand...

Thats an absolute pittance, I wonder what they would have earned for 1000 albums sold?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Emma Watson was defo on the wine with that dancing

What a crowd aswell.. who's who of celebs
		
Click to expand...

Don't you think though that at most(?) of these things it's an ass-kissing thing with it all prearranged?
But have to agree, what a voice, performer, writer, timing-and the band were spot on too, may watch again tonight?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Don't you think though that at most(?) of these things it's an ass-kissing thing with it all prearranged?
But have to agree, what a voice, performer, writer, timing-and the band were spot on too, may watch again tonight?
		
Click to expand...

One bit was defo pre arranged. It couldn't not be. I won't ruin it for those who want to watch as it was good but they will know when they see that it couldn't be a spur of moment thing 

I really like her, Sheeran and Coldplay lol all their music and performances especially live 

But I don't like the audience with bits .. its a bit cringe


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Thats an absolute pittance, I wonder what they would have earned for 1000 albums sold?
		
Click to expand...

This is where I also question the position. I am guessing that the artists share of an album sale is not that great Also, is that payment per 1000 streams of a song or of an album. I suspect that if it were per song and 1000 people listened to the whole album then they could make more, no idea really, just guessing. That said, taking Adele as an example, based on the fact that she will be getting millions of streams per day, that can soon rack up the payments.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Thats an absolute pittance, I wonder what they would have earned for 1000 albums sold?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23840744

A bit old, but according to this 13%, so on the £8 CD quoted £1.04, or £1,004 total.  Certainly better than streaming.  Reading on, Pink Floyd started on 5% and The Beatles on 1.875%!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://dittomusic.com/en/blog/how-much-do-music-streaming-services-pay-musicians/

Per *1,000* streams;

Spotify $4.37
Apple $7.35
Amazon $4.02
Napster $19.00
Google $6.76
YouTube $0.69

Absolutely criminal.
		
Click to expand...

That is criminal 😲

New albums cost around £9 on I tunes

Who will giving the music to the streaming companies to give them away cheap ? Someone must be making a lot of money from it


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23840744

A bit old, but according to this 13%, so on the £8 CD quoted £1.04, or £1,004 total.  Certainly better than streaming.
		
Click to expand...

Again, just playing devils advocate here a but but that is a £1004 fixed payment. With streaming, you get paid evey time that person listens to the album or song so it could be that those 1000 listening to an album a great deal could generate more income than the CD.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That is criminal 😲

New albums cost around £9 on I tunes

Who will giving the music to the streaming companies to give them away cheap ? *Someone must be making a lot of money from it*

Click to expand...

https://www.forbes.com/profile/daniel-ek/

That'll be Daniel Ek, founder of Spotify, net worth US$4.2 billion.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Again, just playing devils advocate here a but but that is a £1004 fixed payment. With streaming, you get paid evey time that person listens to the album or song so it could be that those 1000 listening to an album a great deal could generate more income than the CD.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; just a mere 330,000 streams will give the artist $1,442.10 which is about the same... 

Edit; should have added that was on Spotify, others may vary.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed; just a mere 330,000 streams will give the artist $1,442.10 which is about the same... 

Edit; should have added that was on Spotify, others may vary.
		
Click to expand...

Based on a global market, that is really not that much. Not sure if you know if that figure is per stream of a song or the whole album (just for the record, I have no idea).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.forbes.com/profile/daniel-ek/

That'll be Daniel Ek, founder of Spotify, net worth US$4.2 billion.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if it’s a stupid question but if there nothing the artist can do to stop it being used by the streaming sites ? 


GB72 said:



			Again, just playing devils advocate here a but but that is a £1004 fixed payment. With streaming, you get paid evey time that person listens to the album or song so it could be that those 1000 listening to an album a great deal could generate more income than the CD.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the point being made but to make up the same level of funds from selling say 1000 albums would mean it being streamed 300k times ?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

Out of those 4 links you posted, how much of that did you know already, I would suggest very little if any of it.
I'm sure you could probably find more if you dug deeper, but that's the point.

Individuals doing their bit behind the scenes is great but when people get together and combine their wealth, great things can be achieved and the more people know about it the better, especially if it's coming from their own pockets.

Imagine if all the players from Man U and City got together and did something big that got on the news, how do you think the players from Liverpool would feel. Or Glasgow. Or Newcastle? You'd have players/teams using their huge combined wealth to do good for all to see.
And if Joe Public sees their stars helping the community it might even help at the turn styles.

It might even help heal a few rifts between teams.

I even gave an example of Lewis putting in £20m of his own money, imagine if everybody else on the grid chipped £5m each, then we're talking considerable amounts (£115m)
And as I said they would gain the publics respect, rather than just buying another house/car/yacht/plane.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry if it’s a stupid question but if there nothing the artist can do to stop it being used by the streaming sites ?


I can see the point being made but to make up the same level of funds from selling say 1000 albums would mean it being streamed 300k times ?
		
Click to expand...

Record companies and artists sign up to it. AC/DC and the Beatles kept their music off streaming for years.

300000 is not that much in the grand scheme of things. Again, totally guessing but it is not a massive stretch to imagince that for every 1000 who were fans enough to buy the CD, a new release album would appear in suggested playlists for 300000 people and be streamed. it does seem a bit like comparing apples and oranges. For example, when I have people round, I offer them the chance to put on whatever they want on the alexa in the bar. There were 3 or 4 groups on Saturday night alone who would have got money off me through streaming that I would never have spent on their CD. Times that up by the level of access to streaming and it is far more viable.


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.forbes.com/profile/daniel-ek/

That'll be Daniel Ek, founder of Spotify, net worth US$4.2 billion.
		
Click to expand...

and future owner of Arsenal


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

The top artist on Spotify are into tens of billions of streams. The payment structure is designed around that. If artists don’t like it, take their music off streaming services.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Based on a global market, that is really not that much. Not sure if you know *if that figure is per stream of a song or the whole album (just for the record, I have no idea).*

Click to expand...

Re the bold, neither do I.

As regards the streams argument, 1,000 CD sales is particularly low.

Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms; 30 million copies sold
Fleetwood Mac, Rumours; 40 million copies sold by 2017
Michael Jackson, Thriller; 70 million copies.

Not sure I've got enough fingers to work out how many streams that is...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

Well I still cant stand her. Would rather listen to Alanis Morissette, or Pink Floyd....or The Aussie Pink Floyd (who live are so damned good even Dave Gilmour rates them).


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The same point applies to them

Another group who outstanding live in the 6 times I have seen them - brilliant shows
		
Click to expand...

Finally managed to get tickets to a tour, and going in August at Wembley.  Been the one band I have been wanting to see for years!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Finally managed to get tickets to a tour, and going in August at Wembley.  Been the one band I have been wanting to see for years!
		
Click to expand...

They are brilliant - great show , the O2 was the best place we saw them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2021)

I'll go 2 for the price of one here. Adele, I'm bored of her now. She was fresh at first but I feel she could churn her latest stuff out in her sleep. I can't be doing with the whiney, poor me thing either. I mean, seriously? The Coldplay analogy earlier in the thread summed her up nicely. Saying all that, she is worth millions and will be richer still by this time next year so what does she care?

Streaming. I would buy 1 album a year at a stretch, frequently not even that. Now I have a phone full of music, artists on there I would never have bought an album from but as I have a subscription, family one, then I have a dabble. There must be millions out there like that and that adds up to more than we paid for albums previously. Some you win etc.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Spotify have changed their policy at her demand so that the default for any album (not just hers - ALL albums) is no longer ‘shuffle’.  The power of the top artiste - more power to her elbow.  See also Taylor Swift re-recording her first six albums so that she gets the revenue rather some investment fund.
		
Click to expand...

I always suspected you were a bit of  Shugie shuffler


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Again, just playing devils advocate here a but but that is a £1004 fixed payment. With streaming, you get paid evey time that person listens to the album or song so it could be that those 1000 listening to an album a great deal could generate more income than the CD.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago when my band played the odd large venue,  we were asked to give a list of songs we played, along with the artists names , for Royalty purposes.
Seemingly the venue paid so much to the performing rights society .


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll go 2 for the price of one here. Adele, I'm bored of her now. She was fresh at first but I feel she could churn her latest stuff out in her sleep. I can't be doing with the whiney, poor me thing either. I mean, seriously? The Coldplay analogy earlier in the thread summed her up nicely. Saying all that, she is worth millions and will be richer still by this time next year so what does she care?

Streaming. I would buy 1 album a year at a stretch, frequently not even that. Now I have a phone full of music, artists on there I would never have bought an album from but as I have a subscription, family one, then I have a dabble. There must be millions out there like that and that adds up to more than we paid for albums previously. Some you win etc.......
		
Click to expand...

I haven't bought music in years 

I gave up with the music on my phone 

Amazon music via my prime account .. just listen in the car 

Otherwise it's just the radio


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll go 2 for the price of one here. Adele, I'm bored of her now. She was fresh at first but I feel she could churn her latest stuff out in her sleep. I can't be doing with the whiney, poor me thing either. I mean, seriously? The Coldplay analogy earlier in the thread summed her up nicely. Saying all that, she is worth millions and will be richer still by this time next year so what does she care?

Streaming. I would buy 1 album a year at a stretch, frequently not even that. Now I have a phone full of music, artists on there I would never have bought an album from but as I have a subscription, family one, then I have a dabble. There must be millions out there like that and that adds up to more than we paid for albums previously. Some you win etc.......
		
Click to expand...

I always buy the CD, rip it to the PC to put on a USB stick in the car  or play via the PC when working. Occaisionally I might even stick the CD on the Stereogram
My whole CD collection is on USB stciks that I can play in the car


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 22, 2021)

Personally not keen but she has a powerful voice and gets brownie point for not using autotune.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well I still cant stand her. Would rather listen to Alanis Morissette, or Pink Floyd....or The Aussie Pink Floyd (who live are so damned good even Dave Gilmour rates them).
		
Click to expand...

Re Aussie Pink Floyd, have to agree, they are fantastic! Saw them at The Brighton Centre in 2017 I think. They must be good, my brother Rlburnside flew down from the Shetlands just to see them and that was after seeing them a few weeks earlier!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I always buy the CD, rip it to the PC to put on a USB stick in the car  or play via the PC when working. Occaisionally I might even stick the CD on the Stereogram
My whole CD collection is on USB stciks that I can play in the car

Click to expand...

I used to do that but with a streaming subscription I have a far wider selection to choose from, pretty much every album ever made. I can then stream all of these through the car. It's definitely widened what I listen to as I can just download a few songs from a band rather than buy a whole album. 

With a subscription you aren't buying the music each time, it's like a library where you can take out every book if you want to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Re Aussie Pink Floyd, have to agree, they are fantastic! Saw them at The Brighton Centre in 2017 I think. They must be good, my brother Rlburnside flew down from the Shetlands just to see them and that was after seeing them a few weeks earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Saw them in Reading and were almost as good as the real thing who I saw at Earls Court. Best cover band out there. They are on tour so you may get a ticket if you're lucky and definitely worth doing https://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/the-australian-pink-floyd-tickets/artist/3004754


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Saw them in Reading and were almost as good as the real thing who I saw at Earls Court. Best cover band out there. They are on tour so you may get a ticket if you're lucky and definitely worth doing https://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/the-australian-pink-floyd-tickets/artist/3004754

Click to expand...

Saw Floyd at Earls Court to, had the option to see the Assue PF just over a week ago at Hammersmith, but had too much work to allow me. Seen them a few times though, close your eyes and it's almost impossible to tell the difference


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 22, 2021)

I wouldn't pay more than £50 to go to a concert or £30 to watch a sporting event.  I won't contribute to their rip off earnings but if anyone else thinks the prices they charge represent value for money then go for it.

Re: Adele.   She's been gifted with a good voice but I don't like her persona.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2021)

Watching Adele at the moment - cant believe the spoilers 😁😁


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 24, 2021)

She's brilliant, end of. 

Can't understand how anyone can like music and not love her voice.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			She's brilliant, end of.

Can't understand how anyone can like music and not love her voice.
		
Click to expand...

Voice is most definitely something special.
I believe it's her, too often (bordering on 'constant'), depressing lyrics - or at least lyrics about depessing aspects of (her) life - that put many off her. Her apparent 'common' (inner lun innit?) speaking accent quite possibly doesn't help with some (snobs?) either!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			She's brilliant, end of.

Can't understand how anyone can like music and not love her voice.
		
Click to expand...

There is no doubt that she has a good voice and perfect pitch, however I now find her songs too alike.


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2021)

Just watching it now and she’s got a great voice.

I want some of what Emma Thompson was on


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

4LEX said:



			She's brilliant, end of.

Can't understand how anyone can like music and not love her voice.
		
Click to expand...

Because we're all different.



SocketRocket said:



			There is no doubt that she has a good voice and *perfect pitch*, however I now find her songs too alike.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure about that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Because we're all different.



I'm not so sure about that  

Click to expand...

Listened to a guy analysing her new single (Easy On Me) in great detail and he observed how there were (occasional) times when she didn’t hit the pitch perfectly - but that was part of her authenticity.  She doesn’t use any form of auto-tune, and he believes that the recording that is released is often the first take.  She wants what we hear on the recording to be her voice, with all its nuances and emotion…and so when hear her live we hear very close to what she records, faults and all - and vice versa.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listened to a guy analysing her new single (Easy On Me) in great detail and he observed how there were (occasional) times when she didn’t hit the pitch perfectly - but that was part of her authenticity.  She doesn’t use any form of auto-tune, and he believes that the recording that is released is often the first take.  She wants what we hear on the recording to be her voice, with all its nuances and emotion…and so when hear her live we hear very close to what she records, faults and all - and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

Whether she can sing in tune or not isn't the same thing as having perfect pitch


----------



## Reemul (Nov 26, 2021)

Her songs are just one mournful dirge, reminds me of David Grey.

Rather stick pins in my testicles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listened to a guy analysing her new single (Easy On Me) in great detail and he observed how there were (occasional) times when she didn’t hit the pitch perfectly - but that was part of her authenticity.  She doesn’t use any form of auto-tune, and he believes that the recording that is released is often the first take.  She wants what we hear on the recording to be her voice, with all its nuances and emotion…and so when hear her live we hear very close to what she records, faults and all - and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

And in my opinion that makes her current single very painful to listen to. Very out of tune in places and sounds like she is struggling to find/hold the notes and her pitch is definitely out.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And in my opinion that makes her current single very painful to listen to. Very out of tune in places and sounds like she is struggling to find/hold the notes and her pitch is definitely out.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to agree. As I CLEARLY said - MY OPINION


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You don't have to agree. As I CLEARLY said - MY OPINION
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're entitled to your opinion. But you Clearly do not understand her style of singing. As the previous poster alluded to, she wants to sound live in her recordings. 
When you listen to any live performance there are moments when notes are not quite there, you know, when the artist is showing the emotions in their voices.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Yes you're entitled to your opinion. But you Clearly do not understand her style of singing. As the previous poster alluded to, she wants to sound live in her recordings.
When you listen to any live performance there are moments when notes are not quite there, you know, when the artist is showing the emotions in their voices.
		
Click to expand...

Riiiight. Cannot hit the notes in the recording booth. Yeah I did that on purpose to sound live 😂


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Yes you're entitled to your opinion. But you Clearly do not understand her style of singing. As the previous poster alluded to, she wants to sound live in her recordings.
When you listen to any live performance there are moments when notes are not quite there, you know, when the artist is showing the emotions in their voices.
		
Click to expand...

As Homer said, it's his opinion.  He has a right to it.  There are lots of singers and bands that people like and others can't stand them.  It doesn't make either side right or wrong.  It's just an opinion.  It's how it sounds to the individual ear.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Music is like art. Someone likes van gough, I like Lowery. Are we both wrong or right or have different tastes.  I thought Adele was a breath of fresh air when she arrived. Now I get the same old same old. If she is singing about her life then the next album will be dedicated to the Samaritans. She is like a vocal Facebook where a “ friend” shows pictures of her dinner etc. 
I now find her repetitive. 
Re her voice and some of her notes. Homer is not the only one to see differences in her singing style. I wish her well As Much as I wish she could change direction. It sounds like she has had a lot of crap in her short life. Sadly she had a massive following that can relate to her songs. Have they had a rubbish life as Well. ☹️


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As Homer said, it's his opinion.  He has a right to it.  There are lots of singers and bands that people like and others can't stand them.  It doesn't make either side right or wrong.  It's just an opinion.  It's how it sounds to the individual ear.
		
Click to expand...

But it’s an opinion based on untruths! ie, “very out of tune” “her pitch is definitely out” they are factual statements.

Basically we are saying people can spout any old crap by putting the caveat, imo.

No issue with anyone stating they don’t like or rate her, etc, I totally agree with you about individual tasted, but unless they are a professional in the music industry and can back up the facts, then its unsubstantiated garbage.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But it’s an opinion based on untruths! ie, “very out of tune” “her pitch is definitely out” they are factual statements.

Basically we are saying people can spout any old crap by putting the caveat, imo.

No issue with anyone stating they don’t like or rate her, etc, I totally agree with you about individual tasted, but unless they are a professional in the music industry and can back up the facts, then its unsubstantiated garbage.
		
Click to expand...

This forum, like many others, is full of unsubstantiated garbage, there's precious little point in arguing with the posters as they will never accept that they are wrong, or can't prove they are right


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			This forum, like many others, is full of unsubstantiated garbage, there's precious little point in arguing with the posters as they will never accept that they are wrong, or can't prove they are right
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

Blimey - vocal and singing coaches on the forum now

music is always down to taste and their own personal opinion on if they like or not


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - vocal and singing coaches on the forum now

music is always down to taste and their own personal opinion on if they like or not
		
Click to expand...

No-one is disputing that, it's just that some people prefer singers who sing in tune


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But it’s an opinion based on untruths! ie, “very out of tune” “her pitch is definitely out” they are factual statements.

*Basically we are saying people can spout any old crap by putting the caveat, imo.*

No issue with anyone stating they don’t like or rate her, etc, I totally agree with you about individual tasted, but unless they are a professional in the music industry and can back up the facts, then its unsubstantiated garbage.
		
Click to expand...


Yup. Its the principle tenet of social media.   (imo)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			No-one is disputing that, it's just that some people prefer singers who sing in tune
		
Click to expand...

She does sing in tune 🤷‍♂️ She doesn’t “auto tune” so her voice is raw and as you would expect every single artist when singing live without auto tune - all the best have done it - Freddie Mercury at times when singing live would have the odd note that would bounce out of tune or crack - just like Adele. 

People can not like her music and that’s down to taste but her ability to sing is without question


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But it’s an opinion based on untruths! ie, “very out of tune” “her pitch is definitely out” they are factual statements.

Basically we are saying people can spout any old crap by putting the caveat, imo.

No issue with anyone stating they don’t like or rate her, etc, I totally agree with you about individual tasted, but unless they are a professional in the music industry and can back up the facts, then its unsubstantiated garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Not factual. Just to my ear it sounds that way. I don't like her voice simple as that and I resent the comment about spouting crap and a caveat of imo. Made it very clear it is what I think of her voice. Never said it was factual or gospel. If you disagree then at least do so in a civil manner please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - vocal and singing coaches on the forum now

music is always down to taste and their own personal opinion on if they like or not
		
Click to expand...

We'll bear that in mind when you're telling everyone your opinion on the football thread and bow to your FA coaching qualifications. It'll be a very dead forum if people have to be experts to offer an opinion on any subject


----------



## RichA (Nov 26, 2021)

She's written and performed some incredible, emotional songs that send a shiver down my spine. 
But I've never bought any of them and couldn't bring myself to listen to 10 of them uninterrupted. Not my cup of tea, musically, but I don't understand why anyone would have strong negative feelings towards her or the music. 
Considering she's an extraordinary talent who's probably been surrounded by sycophants and manipulators since she entered Brit school as a teenager, I always think she comes across as surprisingly normal and pleasant.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2021)

Bland music sells....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We'll bear that in mind when you're telling everyone your opinion on the football thread and bow to your FA coaching qualifications. *It'll be a very dead forum if people have to be experts to offer an opinion on any subject*

Click to expand...

World of difference between offering an opinion and stating that opinion as fact, which seems to be a growing trend.  If the opinion is being stated as fact then whoever is stating it should be an expert.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Bland music sells....
		
Click to expand...

This part I have to agree with.  There are lots of excellent singers out there, but it's all too formulaic.  To quote (sort of) Bob Geldof from the end of the 70's, the music scene is constipated with bland rubbish, and it needs an enema like Punk to clear it out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Bland music sells....
		
Click to expand...

And anything outside of bland tends to provoke opinions, one way or the other.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not factual. Just to my ear it sounds that way. I don't like her voice simple as that and I resent the comment about spouting crap and a caveat of imo. Made it very clear it is what I think of her voice. Never said it was factual or gospel. If you disagree then at least do so in a civil manner please
		
Click to expand...

So you can be disrespectful to a World Wide Superstar under the caveat of “in my opinion” and you find my comment resentful 

Get over yourself and have a read reread of your original post, as others agreed (post #112) you stated facts.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			This forum, like many others, is full of unsubstantiated garbage, there's precious little point in arguing with the posters as they will never accept that they are wrong, or can't prove they are right
		
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Because we're all different.



I'm not so sure about that  

Click to expand...

I think she hits the notes perfectly, however with my ear for music..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I think she hits the notes perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

As my gran would have said, 'that girl has got a set of lungs on her' .

Not my cup of tea but to suggest she is an iffy singer is going too far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			This part I have to agree with.  There are lots of excellent singers out there, but it's all too formulaic.  To quote (sort of) Bob Geldof from the end of the 70's, the music scene is constipated with bland rubbish, and it needs an enema like Punk to clear it out.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends on where you are looking. The mainstream charts etc mainly are dominated by “pop” music which will have those bland catchy tunes that sells 

I guess if listening to the main stream radio stations that’s what will be heard but there will be no doubt lots of variety out there


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 26, 2021)

I still dont like her music and no complaining by the footy crew or whoever is going to change that. I would say  Alison Moyet had a better voice.
Anyway, you lot carry on.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As my gran would have said, 'that girl has got a set of lungs on her' .

Not my cup of tea but to suggest she is an iffy singer is going too far.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me:
https://musiclegends.ca/singing-perfect-pitch-top-best-singers/


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

Reemul said:



			Her songs are just one mournful dirge....
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree, though I'm not averse to listening to 'mournful dirges' every now and then. 


Reemul said:



			Rather stick pins in my testicles.
		
Click to expand...

But I certainly wouldn't go that far!!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You don't have to agree. As I CLEARLY said - MY OPINION
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer, by all means admit that her music is not to your taste, but she's a fantastic singer. An OPINION doesn't mean you can ignore facts, "her music is rubbish" ~ opinion; "she can't sing" ~ opinion flyin in the face of facts.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As Homer said, it's his opinion.  He has a right to it.  There are lots of singers and bands that people like and others can't stand them.  It doesn't make either side right or wrong.  It's just an opinion.  It's how it sounds to the individual ear.
		
Click to expand...

Not liking the songs is a personal preference & opinion.

Claiming someone can't sing, when clearly they're very good rather makes it look like you don't know the topic at hand


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But it’s an opinion based on untruths! ie, “very out of tune” “her pitch is definitely out” they are factual statements.

Basically we are saying people can spout any old crap by putting the caveat, imo.

No issue with anyone stating they don’t like or rate her, etc, I totally agree with you about individual tasted, but unless they are a professional in the music industry and can back up the facts, then its unsubstantiated garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Anyway…I enjoy the videos of Rick Beato…professional producer, recording artist, session musician…and he loves Adele.  Here he talks about Easy On Me - and he does pick out some of the ‘nuances’ in her singing.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it depends on where you are looking. The mainstream charts etc mainly are dominated by “pop” music which will have those bland catchy tunes that sells

I guess if listening to the main stream radio stations that’s what will be heard but there will be no doubt lots of variety out there
		
Click to expand...

But that's the problem with the main charts.  At one time you did have a real mix in there.  Nowadays it's all too much the same.  There was a three part documentary on whether the 80's was the greatest music decade (https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/m00110rq/the-80s-musics-greatest-decade) and when I watched it I kind of thought he had a point. 
Anyway, back on topic.  I don't mind Adele, she does great songs but not one that I go head over heels for.  And, to be honest, there's nothing wrong with variances in the way people sing.  Some of the most characterful singers did not have the best voices, but they could project emotion.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I still dont like her music and no complaining by the footy crew or whoever is going to change that. I would say  Alison Moyet had a better voice.
Anyway, you lot carry on.....
		
Click to expand...

No one in the "footy crew" as you call it (disappointingly as I would have expected that from others but not you) is asking you to change your opinion on whether or not you like Adele's music, the issue that a few individuals who happen to follow football have is with disrespectful opinions, masquerading as facts, that she cannot sing, which is patently cobblers.

I wouldn't dispute that Alison Moyet has a fine voice, but I'm not aware that anyone had suggested otherwise.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I think she hits the notes perfectly, however with my ear for music..
		
Click to expand...

Being able to sing in tune does not mean you have perfect pitch.
If someone plays a ''C'' on a piano and asks a singer to sing that note, if the singer can sing the note, that means they can sing in tune. Or the singer sings along with a band or backing track.

If you are playing golf and someone says sing a ''C'' and you can sing it in tune, that's perfect pitch.
Many wrongly claim to have it, very few do.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Being able to sing in tune does not mean you have perfect pitch.
If someone plays a ''C'' on a piano and asks a singer to sing that note, if the singer can sing the note, that means they can sing in tune. Or the singer sings along with a band or backing track.

If you are playing golf and someone says sing a ''C'' and you can sing it in tune, that's perfect pitch.
Many wrongly claim to have it, very few do.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting she can't do that, her voice sounds perfectly in tune to me and I have read a number of items that describe her as having perfect pitch. Who am I to disagree.

This is not meant to be sarcastic but what has it to do with playing golf?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			I disagree
		
Click to expand...

I disagree about you disagreeing


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I disagree about you disagreeing
		
Click to expand...

And I'm offended by you disagreeing to disagree.   IMO that is 🤪


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Being able to sing in tune does not mean you have perfect pitch.
If someone plays a ''C'' on a piano and asks a singer to sing that note, if the singer can sing the note, that means they can sing in tune. Or the singer sings along with a band or backing track.

If you are playing golf and someone says sing a ''C'' and you can sing it in tune, that's perfect pitch.
Many wrongly claim to have it, very few do.
		
Click to expand...

Next time I play golf I'll drag my piano round and see if you're right. Just wondering if there's any particular  "c" I should play?

(Only problem is that my piano weighs 9 stone, do you think my GoKart will take it?)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			And I'm offended by you disagreeing to disagree.   IMO that is 🤪
		
Click to expand...

I didnt disagree with you, but I do now !


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			This is not meant to be sarcastic but what has it to do with playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

It could have chosen anywhere, office, jungle, football pitch anywhere where you don't have access to a reference note to copy.
I only picked a golf course because (a) this is a golf forum (b) you don't get many pianos on a golf course. Unless Chrisd brings his


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			But that's the problem with the main charts.  At one time you did have a real mix in there.  Nowadays it's all too much the same.  There was a three part documentary on *whether the 80's was the greatest music decad*e (https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/m00110rq/the-80s-musics-greatest-decade) and when I watched it I kind of thought he had a point.
Anyway, back on topic.  I don't mind Adele, she does great songs but not one that I go head over heels for.  And, to be honest, there's nothing wrong with variances in the way people sing.  Some of the most characterful singers did not have the best voices, but they could project emotion.
		
Click to expand...

 no.

Literally the worst era when ALL you got was "pop" in the charts, and boy were they horrendous. 80s is when radio play changed, and TV coverage followed. 

Now yes, if you look at what wasn't getting in the charts, but I think in general people remember periods by what was playing all the time, and by that standard a decade that was filled with Wet wet wet, UB40, Level 42, Heaven 17, and gawd knows how many other bands with numbers in their name, memorable it was, great it was not.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



 no.

Literally the worst era when ALL you got was "pop" in the charts, and boy were they horrendous. 80s is when radio play changed, and TV coverage followed.

Now yes, if you look at what wasn't getting in the charts, but I think in general people remember periods by what was playing all the time, and by that standard a decade that was filled with Wet wet wet, UB40, Level 42, Heaven 17, and gawd knows how many other bands with numbers in their name, memorable it was, great it was not.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, it's all about opinion and what you grew up with.  But if you watch the three episodes, you will see the variety of music that was actually released during that period.  It's a lot more than what you have mentioned above.  And the Charts is, and always has been, about "pop".  Whatever era you look at it.  I can think of other decades that were more "poppy" than the 80's.  The 70's, for example. But I'm happy to persuaded as to why another decade may be better.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2021)

Surely by dint of pop being "popular music" then it's always going to be in the charts in large doses? Surely that's a basic from the school of "it stands to reason!"?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Are you suggesting she can't do that, her voice sounds perfectly in tune to me and I have read a number of items that describe her as having perfect pitch. Who am I to disagree.

This is not meant to be sarcastic but what has it to do with playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great song; with a great vocal performance; and it’s got soul.  Ain’t that what we think of golf when we hit the sweet spot in our game for a hole or two 🥰


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s a great song; with a great vocal performance; and it’s got soul.  Ain’t that what we think of golf when we hit the sweet spot in our game for a hole or two 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Hit me with your rhythm stick.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I still dont like her music and no complaining by the footy crew or whoever is going to change that. *I would say  Alison Moyet had a better voice.*
Anyway, you lot carry on.....
		
Click to expand...

Now we are talking brother. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Just outta interest. What is Adele’s most uplifting happy song. 😳👍


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

Has she done one?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest. What is Adele’s most uplifting happy song. 😳👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As Homer said, it's his opinion.  He has a right to it.  There are lots of singers and bands that people like and others can't stand them.  It doesn't make either side right or wrong.  It's just an opinion.  It's how it sounds to the individual ear.
		
Click to expand...

As I said in my first sentence in post 99, "Yes you're entitled to your opinion". 
It's very annoying when I read, "Very out of tune and can't reach the notes". 
I wonder if all who have given their ( unfair) opinion actually watched the whole show. Apart from the first half hour, I watched it all and she was spot on in every song. 
If someone posts here about an artist or band that they like and it's not to my taste, I wouldn't dream of slagging them off as some on here have done. Certainly not sticking pins in body parts  -  very crass!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:









Click to expand...

And, "Set Fire To The Rain", and "When We Were Young".


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Thankyou Amanda! 😁


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:









Click to expand...

That's still a song of 'regret/lost opportunity'!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest. What is Adele’s most uplifting happy song. 😳👍
		
Click to expand...

Soul music tends to be a bit unhappyish.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2021)

Some of her songs are more upbeat although the lyrics still less so. She sings from the heart and I guess when she's happy doesn't write much...many artists over the years have been similar.

For me I'll never, ever forget that performance at the Brits of "Someone Like You"...breathtaking. "Can't sing, no talent"...not for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Some of her songs are more upbeat although the lyrics still less so. She sings from the heart and I guess when she's happy doesn't write much...many artists over the years have been similar.

*For me I'll never, ever forget that performance at the Brits of "Someone Like You"...breathtaking. "Can't sing, no talent"...not for me.*

Click to expand...






Stunning performance and heard many say it was one of the best they have seen at the awards


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Has she done one?
		
Click to expand...

I googled it and she sang “happy birthday” once to one of her kids. 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
Stunning performance and heard many say it was one of the best they have seen at the awards
		
Click to expand...

She certainly does have a stage 'presence'!
I prefer this! (Same title different song/performer). Saw him in concert whenever I could (too many) years ago, but this is still up there as one of my favourites! Far more 'positive' too!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:








Stunning performance and heard many say it was one of the best they have seen at the awards
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting that up Phil, just listened and worth noting that the pianist was also brilliant and not often mentioned.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I still dont like her music and no complaining by the footy crew or whoever is going to change that. I would say  Alison Moyet had a better voice.
Anyway, you lot carry on.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes yes yes.
I saw her with Michel Legrand a few years back, such a classy singer. For a musician as high calibre as him to choose Alison Moyet to tour with him speaks volumes.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Being able to sing in tune does not mean you have perfect pitch.
If someone plays a ''C'' on a piano and asks a singer to sing that note, if the singer can sing the note, that means they can sing in tune. Or the singer sings along with a band or backing track.

If you are playing golf and someone says sing a ''C'' and you can sing it in tune, that's perfect pitch.
Many wrongly claim to have it, very few do.
		
Click to expand...

Bill Bailey also has perfect pitch. Brilliant comedian, possibly an even better musician. Anyway, useless bit of pub quiz information,  back to the argument...


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			As I said in my first sentence in post 99, "Yes you're entitled to your opinion".
It's very annoying when I read, "Very out of tune and can't reach the notes".
I wonder if all who have given their ( unfair) opinion actually watched the whole show. Apart from the first half hour, I watched it all and she was spot on in every song.
If someone posts here about an artist or band that they like and it's not to my taste, I wouldn't dream of slagging them off as some on here have done. Certainly not sticking pins in body parts  -  very crass!
		
Click to expand...

Your right Chris I would never criticize anyone’s music taste. 

Oh wait a minute the exception being The Eagles😂😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It could have chosen anywhere, office, jungle, football pitch anywhere where you don't have access to a reference note to copy.
I only picked a golf course because (a) this is a golf forum (b) *you don't get many pianos on a golf course. *Unless Chrisd brings his
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, you generally don't get too many pianos on a football pitch or in the jungle either.


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2021)

I like my music either curated by a radio DJ or buy the occasional ’best of’  album. The likelihood that an artist has written 15 good songs in the same year is rather low.
There are probably 6/7 Adele songs I like and the new ones I heard so far are not part of it. Yet.

Has anyone else seen Andy Pearson’s routine which explained an Adele album?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest. What is Adele’s most uplifting happy song. 😳👍
		
Click to expand...

Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

I'm going with Peter Kay


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh hang on...top artist...

Give up...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

Timmy Mallett.


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

Beach Boys


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

larmen said:



			Beach Boys
		
Click to expand...

Sloop John B


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Your right Chris I would never criticize anyone’s music taste.

Oh wait a minute the exception being The Eagles😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on Roy, the Eagles are brilliant - in my opinion of course! 😜🤣


Rlburnside said:



			Your right Chris I would never criticize anyone’s music taste.

Oh wait a minute the exception being The Eagles😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on Roy, they're brilliant, in my opinion of course! 😜🤣


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 26, 2021)

Oops, didn't mean to post twice! 🙄


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

Not bad for someone who is “very out of tune” and “her pitch is definitely out”

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/adel...-hits-55-million-weekly-song-streams-12479724


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2021)

Rather Adele than Sam Smith 😬


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

*So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect?* 

Click to expand...

The Wurzels?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Not bad for someone who is “very out of tune” and “her pitch is definitely out”

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/adel...-hits-55-million-weekly-song-streams-12479724

Click to expand...

Let’s not forget that Gangnam Style broke YouTube’s view counter of 2.4billion… just sayin’


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

I think you can have some morbid songs, but to base your output on it wears somewhat.
Karen Carpenter and Sheryl Crow


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think you can have some morbid songs, but to base your output on it wears somewhat.
*Karen Carpenter* and Sheryl Crow 

Click to expand...


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s the good thing about music - it’s all about each persons personal taste and what they enjoy listening too. There is no “bad music” it’s just different from what someone likes

Technically speaking Adele’s voice is superb , it’s the same with Ed Sheeran who gets a lot of flak but some just won’t like the music they produce

It’s like rap - I think it’s awful to listen to but for some it will be superb

There will be people that dont like groups like Queen , The Who , Pink Floyd etc

*One of my favourite artists is Mike Oldfield but some will think he is horrific*

But someone isn’t a fool for spending money on a ticket to watch or listen to what they like - it’s their choice.
		
Click to expand...






Big fan of his early music - saw him in late 70's or maybe 80 - Platinum tour in London.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Rather Adele than Sam Smith 😬
		
Click to expand...

I’d rather have my plums staple gunned to a table while rats eat me alive than listen to Sam smith


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’d rather have my plums staple gunned to a table while rats eat me alive than listen to Sam smith
		
Click to expand...

Just get a very slight inkling that Sam Smith isn't your most favoured artist??


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Oh come on Roy, the Eagles are brilliant - in my opinion of course! 😜🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Crystal Palace fan too, I think the Eagles  are awesome! 

Maybe not so the band


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Let’s not forget that Gangnam Style broke YouTube’s view counter of 2.4billion… just sayin’
		
Click to expand...

But we should remember Baby Shark now has over 9 Billion views….just sayin’


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’d rather have my plums staple gunned to a table while rats eat me alive than listen to Sam smith
		
Click to expand...

What an odd choice you’ve been presented with this morning.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 27, 2021)

We have a “What are you listening to “ thread
This one is about


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2021)

No this is a dell


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			What an odd choice you’ve been presented with this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs d is a cruel woman


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But we should remember Baby Shark now has over 9 Billion views….just sayin’
		
Click to expand...

Exxxxaccctttlllyyyy. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Exxxxaccctttlllyyyy. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Slight difference between sharing a news report relevant the thread subject on the actual day it is released and searching the internet to find some random pointless fact not related to the thread.

The link I posted does not mention Youtube. You’re welcome.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Slight difference between sharing a news report relevant the thread subject on the actual day it is released and searching the internet to find some random pointless fact not related to the thread.

The link I posted does not mention Youtube. You’re welcome.

Click to expand...

Are you really that obstinate that you miss the point. One that you underscore yourself. I forgot you are in the “if it doesn’t directly relate then it’s non-relative” camp which is a great caveat for internet arguments along with “I never said that” where explicit implication can be found. 

The point, using comparative reasoning, is that number of streams/views/accesses is not a directly correlative indication of talent. 

But I suspect you agent’s really that obstinate and knew that. 

I’m off to play golf now, you have a great day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



















Click to expand...

One of my guilty pleasures…the voice of Karen Carpenter…🥰 - not bad for a drummer…and I’ve never before seen that specific video of ‘Close to You’…many thanks for posting.

Just shows how taste is a very individual thing.  And then again I love the voice of Judith Durham…and that ages me And you might think that even the glorious Judith doesn’t quite hit the pitch of a few notes - but no one would dare suggest… 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 27, 2021)

Some people need to calm down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Are you really that obstinate that you miss the point. One that you underscore yourself. I forgot you are in the “if it doesn’t directly relate then it’s non-relative” camp which is a great caveat for internet arguments along with “I never said that” where explicit implication can be found.

The point, using comparative reasoning, is that number of streams/views/accesses is not a directly correlative indication of talent.

But I suspect you agent’s really that obstinate and knew that.

I’m off to play golf now, you have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve added nothing to the thread, no opinion on Adele or her music, just a couple of comments which you probably feel makes you look clever.

Then we get the having a go at another poster.

As fragger has put “some (ie you) need to calm down”


----------



## bobmac (Nov 27, 2021)

You posted 


pauldj42 said:



			Not bad for someone who is “very out of tune” and “her pitch is definitely out”

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/adel...-hits-55-million-weekly-song-streams-12479724

Click to expand...

To me that suggests you are saying that someone with so many streams can't be a bad singer. A fair point.

But Greig suggested that might not always be the case as Gangnam style has 2.4 bn views.
Another valid point which in my opinion suggests quantity doesn't always equal quality. 

Greig's biggest problem is he's gone out to play golf in this weather


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 27, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm a Crystal Palace fan too, I think the Eagles  are awesome!

Maybe not so the band
		
Click to expand...

Oi, keep out of it you! 😉 

Must say though CPalace are doing well under Viera! 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Are you really that obstinate that you miss the point. One that you underscore yourself. I forgot you are in the “if it doesn’t directly relate then it’s non-relative” camp which is a great caveat for internet arguments along with “I never said that” where explicit implication can be found.

The point, using comparative reasoning, is that number of streams/views/accesses is not a directly correlative indication of talent.

But I suspect you agent’s really that obstinate and knew that.

*I’m off to play golf now, you have a great day.*

Click to expand...

Not sure if I should be jealous looking at the weather but good luck 😲😁


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 27, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			And, "Set Fire To The Rain", and "When We Were Young".
		
Click to expand...

Add  "Hometown Glory" to that list. 👍


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

Does O'Connor?

I'll get me coat.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

Prodigy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't know that anyone does exclusively happy songs but most do a mixture of happy, neutral and then the odd deep one. If a singer / band stick too heavily in the sad section then it is bound to turn some people off. Clearly, it is not damaging Adele's career but it will sideline people.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Oi, keep out of it you! 😉

Must say though CPalace are doing well under Viera! 👍
		
Click to expand...

VieraI, i thought it was Viagra, certainly stiffened up the defence !


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Once upon a time in a galaxy far far away I detested heavy metal and punk - might still detest punk to be honest. But guess what? Back in the day punk sold in the hundreds of thousands.

It’s about personal taste.

The argument shouldn’t be about who is poor and who is great, it’s about like and dislike. Is Adele poor? I’m sure her bank account suggests she is very well liked by a significant number of listeners.

But what about is her music dirgeful? If that’s her style, that’s her style. I’m yet to listen to a single artist/band that hasn’t put out upbeat and downbeat music.

I enjoyed her programme last week but, just like any artist, I couldn’t watch/listen to her/them exclusively.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Once upon a time in a galaxy far far away I detested heavy metal and punk - might still detest punk to be honest. But guess what? Back in the day punk sold in the hundreds of thousands.

It’s about personal taste.

The argument shouldn’t be about who is poor and who is great, it’s about like and dislike. Is Adele poor? I’m sure her bank account suggests she is very well liked by a significant number of listeners.

But what about is her music dirgeful? If that’s her style, that’s her style. *I’m yet to listen to a single artist/band that hasn’t put out upbeat and downbeat music.*

I enjoyed her programme last week but, just like any artist, I couldn’t watch/listen to her/them exclusively.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but I'll suggest that when you listen closely to almost every artiste there's a lot more stuff that might actually tick the downbeat box than the upbeat.

Despite the challenge, we are yet to be deluged with a huge list of exclusively upbeat artistes, and I'd suggest that some of those offered aren't actually that upbeat.

Still, it seems to be fashionable to have a go at anyone successful so it's Adele's turn in the crosshairs, never mind that the reason given applies to a lot of other artistes in my opinion.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone put me out of my misery; I'm trying to think of a top artist whose back catalogue is based almost exclusively on happy songs.  The more I look at, the more of them seem to come from some degree of unhappiness.

So come on, who is it that is counteracting the Adele effect? 

Click to expand...

Ken Dodd and the Diddy men 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed, but I'll suggest that when you listen closely to almost every artiste there's a lot more stuff that might actually tick the downbeat box than the upbeat.

Despite the challenge, we are yet to be deluged with a huge list of exclusively upbeat artistes, and I'd suggest that some of those offered aren't actually that upbeat.

Still, it seems to be fashionable to have a go at anyone successful so it's Adele's turn in the crosshairs, never mind that the reason given applies to a lot of other artistes in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has to be relentlessly upbeat, just occasionally will do 👍. Annie Lennox seemed to manage the balance pretty well.


----------



## RichA (Nov 27, 2021)

Isn't art intended to reflect life?
What's mournful and depressing to one person might give a sense to another that someone out there understands their pain.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 27, 2021)

Just watched the program. No disputing the fact that her voice is special….the bit that impresses me most is her very down to earth persona. Comes across as though her feet are firmly on the ground.

And I have it on pretty good authority that she is like it when not on TV or doing a show too


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Still, it seems to be fashionable to have a go at anyone successful so it's Adele's turn in the crosshairs, never mind that the reason given applies to a lot of other artistes *in my opinion*.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with that at all, we all have opinions some agree with, others disagree with. I still don't like her music, and I do consider my musical quite varied.
Each to their own.
Anyways, I said enough on this thread (about time, some might say...that sunshine folows thunder....)


----------



## RichA (Nov 27, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I have no problem with that at all, we all have opinions some agree with, others disagree with. I still don't like her music, and I do consider my musical quite varied.
Each to their own.
Anyways, I said enough on this thread (about time, some might say...that sunshine folows thunder....)

Click to expand...

Now Oasis really are a bunch of self-important, overrated twits.

In my opinion.

I don't really care though.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Now Oasis really are a bunch of self-important, overrated twits.
		
Click to expand...

Maybeeeeeeee..........


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Now Oasis really are a bunch of self-important, overrated twits.

In my opinion.

I don't really care though.
		
Click to expand...

I confess I wasn't their biggest fan when they first appeared, but now they are up there for me.
Their antics may have been a bit meh, but their music is top class.


----------



## RichA (Nov 27, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I confess I wasn't their biggest fan when they first appeared, but now they are up there for me.
Their antics may have been a bit meh, but their music is top class.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite way around. Saw them play a free, open-air set in a park in Preston in the early-mid 90s and they were pretty fresh. Then they were massively hyped by NME, etc and disappeared up themselves.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 27, 2021)

chrisd said:



			VieraI, i thought it was Viagra, certainly stiffened up the defence !
		
Click to expand...

Put yer glasses on Chris, it's Viera with an ! Not Vieral. 🤓


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 27, 2021)

Adele is a soul singer and soul music by definition is not upbeat.


----------

